# First pit stop... yippy spring is here



## rob3232 (Apr 11, 2015)

After a long winter with too much time on my hands I finally made it to a pit. (sand pit where they sort sand from river rock) Spent about a hour and a half and found these lakers(lake superior agates) I'm getting excited to start the tumblers back up.



 

Thanks for looking;) Rob

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 11, 2015)

Very cool Rob. We haven't for a couple years now but we usually go up and spend a long weekend on the north shore. We have spent time picking rock up there but I never know what I am looking for so I am sure I have walked over hundreds of agates up there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2015)

That is SOOO cool. I wish we had such pretty rocks here - what a great hobby. If I lived near you Rob you'd definitely have a rockhound buddy to hunt with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 11, 2015)

What do you do with them after they are polished?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2015)

Hoard them.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice haul! 

I was a huge rock tumbler as a kid and loved finding rocks in the UP on superior and also petoskey stones down here. 

They make some incredible jewelry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking at those rocks is like looking at the inside of wood! Nature's beauty! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 12, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> What do you do with them after they are polished?



Initially, I told my wife I would sell them to justify buying the tumblers,grit,etc. But what has happened is that I save my favorites to display around the house and between myself,wife,mom,and daughter we give most of them away.


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 12, 2015)

Here are a few of my favorites. 

Some nice ones that I like as I found them.



 

Eye agates



 

Nice polished pieces



 

Petrified wood. ( I wish I had some polished to show. It is really cool!)



 

This is a bowling ball my MIL covered in small agates and gave us as a gift. Like a gazing ball but way cooler.



 

This actually a fossil. I had no idea what it was but a lap guy I talked with called it Mary Ellen Jasper. I looked it up and sure enough. Not rare except to me. The interesting thing about it is that it may be older than  at over 2.5 billion years.



 

I'll probably post more pics here down the road. I think Chuck summed it up perfect for my liking the rocks/wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2015)

awesome stones rob

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 12, 2015)

Those are awesome! !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## thrainson (Apr 12, 2015)

rob3232 said:


> After a long winter with too much time on my hands I finally made it to a pit. (sand pit where they sort sand from river rock) Spent about a hour and a half and found these lakers(lake superior agates) I'm getting excited to start the tumblers back up.
> 
> View attachment 76242
> 
> Thanks for looking;) Rob


Where do you get your polishing sand from? This reminds me of good times when I was younger... Very pretty stones!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 13, 2015)

Amazing stones! I have never hunted for agates around Superior, but it looks like I should start!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 13, 2015)

thrainson said:


> Where do you get your polishing sand from?



I ordered the various grades of grit from Kingsley north inc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 13, 2015)

Very very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful rocks, Rob.
I loved hunting agates on a beach in Northern California near Arcata. It was amazing that whatever time low tide was there could be 100 people of all ages running up and down the beach chasing the waves in and out trying to find them. Very cool memory, thanks.
Any more my girlfriend gets me hunting rocks with her and she has a rock garden that must be a half ton worth of agates mostly.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

